# Bears in Hart County?



## hunterboy96 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, so yesterday my mom and dad were talking and told me to be careful around the woods. A relative said while he was working in the woods he saw markings on a tree that he believes belongs to a bear. I know there is a bear season in Hart but haven't seen or heard nothing about it. Anybody else been hearing or seeing any bears or signs in Hart or anywhere close by?


----------



## Farmwoman59 (Mar 26, 2011)

I heard there was one at or near the Welcome Center off I-85 last year.


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2011)

hunterboy96 said:


> I know there is a bear season in Hart but haven't seen or heard nothing about it. Anybody else been hearing or seeing any bears or signs in Hart or anywhere close by?



Don't think Hart has a bear season, that being said I'm told there has been one on a trail camera close to Bowersville.


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 28, 2011)

Flash said:


> Don't think Hart has a bear season, that being said I'm told there has been one on a trail camera close to Bowersville.



Last season Hart and surrounding counties DID have a bear season.I don't know why,but they did.


----------



## hunterboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> Last season Hart and surrounding counties DID have a bear season.



Yea Hart did have a bear season. According to GeorgiaSportsman, now I don't now when this article was put out but they say that there were roughly 1500 bears in Norther GA so Im guessing that a few may have traveled into Hart and surrounding counties and Im guessing that's the reason why.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive got a buddy with a coon hound that tears a tree to peices when she trees.  I know the areas he hunts and that ol dog has left alot of "bear sign" over the last few years.  Im not saying there aint any bears.  Could be for all i know.  but alot of folks have shown me the bear sign and i only laugh because i know the dog that made it.


----------



## hunterboy96 (Mar 29, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive got a buddy with a coon hound that tears a tree to peices when she trees.  I know the areas he hunts and that ol dog has left alot of "bear sign" over the last few years.  Im not saying there aint any bears.  Could be for all i know.  but alot of folks have shown me the bear sign and i only laugh because i know the dog that made it.



Where have you seen the "bear sign" at because the marking that were found are in the back of the woods behind my house. I live on Mt. Olivet not to far from Reed Creek.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> Last season Hart and surrounding counties DID have a bear season.I don't know why,but they did.



 I stand corrected.  

I also heard about one around Eagle Grove a few yrs back.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 30, 2011)

*Those Bear eating Hart County Deer*

I just saw the state plans to cut back some of the deer hunting in Hart County.


----------



## hunterboy96 (Mar 30, 2011)

whitworth said:


> I just saw the state plans to cut back some of the deer hunting in Hart County.



Where did you see it at?


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2011)

How Whitworth?


----------



## K80 (Mar 30, 2011)

Flash said:


> How Whitworth?


Going back to doe days like in the old days.


hunterboy96 said:


> Where did you see it at?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612023&highlight=


----------



## hunterboy96 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612023&highlight=[/QUOTE]

This is mostly about hunting on WMA's, does the same go for private land?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 1, 2011)

hunterboy96 said:


> Where have you seen the "bear sign" at because the marking that were found are in the back of the woods behind my house. I live on Mt. Olivet not to far from Reed Creek.



Youre in the right area.  Especially if you live near the lake.  Maybe you live off of Mt Hebron rd.  Just a guess.  Am i close?  Or possibly Mt Olivet rd.


----------



## hunterboy96 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea I live on Mt. Olivet but no where close to the lake.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dosnt have to be on the lake.  Them boys turn out in that area alot.  I will almost, no i will guaratee that what yall thought was bear sign was a coon hound.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 4, 2011)

Buddy of mine claims to have seen one near the center of the world rd/sunset.


----------



## dirtroad (Apr 4, 2011)

Guy in the store today,claimed his son-in-law saw one recently between Canon and Royston,don't know if thats Franklin or Hart Co.Supposedly about 200 lbs.


----------



## hunterboy96 (Apr 7, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> Guy in the store today,claimed his son-in-law saw one recently between Canon and Royston,don't know if thats Franklin or Hart Co.Supposedly about 200 lbs.



Canon in Hart and Royston in Franklin.


----------



## ben300win (Apr 7, 2011)

Heard of one being trapped about 5 years ago near Flying J and 85 in franklin county. Also heard by the DOT that there was a big one run over on 85 last year right around Martin Bridge exit. Also a story of one being hit on 85 near Jefferson exit. They are around here but not like on the west side of the state.


----------



## weathermantrey (Apr 7, 2011)

I have seen bear sign under a white oak in Elbert county and a week later a buddy of mine saw the bear from his deer stand.  This was 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Feb 12, 2012)

My aunt lives on waltwilson rd right off mt Olivet rd and rockspring rd and her exboyfriend coon hunts up there all the time. i have seen what looks like bear sign on trees around the land she stays at. I dont know if your near there or not but where i seen it at there was a dryed up old pond with a creek runing thru it.


----------



## kracker (Mar 14, 2012)

My father saw a track on a beaverdam he was crossing yesterday near Lavonia. About a mile from I-85.


----------



## Joe Moran (Mar 14, 2012)

These pictures came off of our lease in Franklin Co. last year.
We are right on the Hudson River, on the Franklin/Madison county line.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 15, 2012)

About 5 yrs. ago while camping with my son's cub scout pack on Lake Hartwell we had a young bear come nosing through camp about midnight. I didnt see it but I heard the commotion when our den leader ran it off thinking it was a big dog. Freaked him out when he realized what it was but the bear departed quickly. I got up and helped police up all trash bags hanging from trees and put them in the dumpster.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

ripplerider said:


> About 5 yrs. ago while camping with my son's cub scout pack on Lake Hartwell we had a young bear come nosing through camp about midnight. I didnt see it but I heard the commotion when our den leader ran it off thinking it was a big dog. Freaked him out when he realized what it was but the bear departed quickly. I got up and helped police up all trash bags hanging from trees and put them in the dumpster.



At the end of Crawford's Ferry Rd?


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure . I drove up there in an awful thunderstorm after dark. It was my first and only trip to Lake Hartwell. I do know we were camped on a long point entirely owned by the Boy Scouts.


----------



## JessB90 (May 13, 2012)

A friend of mine caught a black bear a few years ago in a hog trap.  I believe he caught it in Wilkes county.  He called a game warden to release the bear.


----------



## mclark1987 (Jun 15, 2012)

i know growing up in the reed creek community of hart co...there was always a black bear that would come into my grand mothers garden constantly...there have been several spotted around where i live now in hart co


----------

